# The Ads look good



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say great work to the advertisers on vpsBoard. 

Some really good looking ads on here.  Way better than what I recall seeing (when I saw ads) on LET.

Looking forward to see the rest of the ads up soon and similar quality.   No cougar ads please.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it is good to see ads that are relevant to what they are trying to sell. On LEB there are quite a few providers that think the only way to sell their services is to have an ad that is out of place (they are probably correct though, since they offer nothing unique).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

To be perfectly honest, I never thought I'd be excited for advertisements.  But once I got to see them I was actually pretty surprised.  I mean flexible gaming has a pretty spiffy banner, but I also saw Crissic's banner and actually was staring at that for a good 20 seconds.  

Also... you know... we finally get to try our hand at some HA and more prizes.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 8, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> but I also saw Crissic's banner and actually was staring at that for a good 20 seconds.


In the process of getting a new fancier one, do I need to not so you stare at it more?!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> In the process of getting a new fancier one, do I need to not so you stare at it more?!


Well the current one catches my attention that's for sure   I'd be interested in seeing fancier ones!


----------



## devineball (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone know what they make those animated gifs with? I used to use Adobe ImageReady back in the day but getting the animation as well timed and structured as Crissics ad would have taken a lot of time. The Crissic ad looks like a slider or Flash. Very different from the unicorn_farting_rainbows.gifs I used to make.


----------



## Jade (Sep 8, 2013)

devineball said:


> Anyone know what they make those animated gifs with? I used to use Adobe ImageReady back in the day but getting the animation as well timed and structured as Crissics ad would have taken a lot of time. The Crissic ad looks like a slider or Flash. Very different from the unicorn_farting_rainbows.gifs I used to make.


You can use the animation tool in Photoshop.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> [...]No cougar ads please.


You got to admit .. that worked well


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> You got to admit .. that worked well


To be honest, I have no clue who the ad belonged to.... It worked, but not right.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> To be honest, I have no clue who the ad belonged to.... It worked, but not right.


If I recall it was CVPS.


----------



## shawn_ky (Sep 8, 2013)

I really like them as well... Some pretty good deals too!


----------



## joshuatly (Sep 8, 2013)

Can I know what ad rotation tool is used here? and whats the free alternative out there?


----------



## Novacha (Sep 8, 2013)

joshuatly said:


> Can I know what ad rotation tool is used here? and whats the free alternative out there?


Take a look at http://vpsboard.com/topic/1842-openads-a-free-and-opensource-advertising-system-for-serving-ads-in-house/.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 9, 2013)

Novacha said:


> Take a look at http://vpsboard.com/topic/1842-openads-a-free-and-opensource-advertising-system-for-serving-ads-in-house/.


From all the staff here on vpsBoard I'm sure we all say THANK YOU!  You're awesome.  I owe you many a beers.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 9, 2013)

What can you guys say about our's?


----------



## shovenose (Sep 9, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> What can you guys say about our's?


I'm not sure what you want to know but I like it - clean, simple, good colors, informative. I didn't click on it because I don't need a VPS but if I were looking for one I'd certainly check it out.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

